# A new rt82 dam update-



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

https://www.wksu.org/post/pinery-dam-cuyahoga-river-reveals-history-canal-use#stream/0


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks CC. I drove over the Cuyahoga every day and noticed it’s been “low” in the park and at Peninsula. Wonder if the dam removal will affect the water depth that far upriver.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't think so. The dam only backs up the river for a few miles or so.
Most of the tribs are very low right now.
I did notice the river downstream seemed rather muddy the last few weeks though.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Cool article, thanks for sharing


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Very good read. It's amazing how much "tech" existed back then...........


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Wife and I had the bikes down there this past Sunday. Dam is all but gone. So many damn fishing stories over the years. Been fishing that damn dam since '79. Sorry to see it go.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

dugworm said:


> Wife and I had the bikes down there this past Sunday. Dam is all but gone. So many damn fishing stories over the years. Been fishing that damn dam since '79. Sorry to see it go.


I felt the same about monroe falls dam on the Hoga. But i suppose they all need to go


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yesterday crossing the river at Boston Mills Rd there was about 4’ of riverbank on each side exposed.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

good riddence to all of them hope they take the gorge out soon


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

dugworm said:


> Been fishing that damn dam since '79.


Me too Dugworm. Used to go down there as a teenager at night way back when. You could catch bullheads all night long. One night two carloads of us went speeding down Station Road (before the new entrance) and were greeted by a National Park Ranger. Never saw one before! He took all our beer, lol.

Used to fish it for steelhead in winter. People looked at us like we were crazy. That was before people knew there were any fish there, much less steelhead.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Very interesting read! As a fisherman, I understand how the dams provided an excellent opportunity to catch all kinds of fish, but I also understand how this opens the doors (no pun intended) for different kinds of fishing opportunities. My latest memory was a couple years back I fished the dam and was able to land a nice buck steelie. Looking forward to the future for the Hoga.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It's definitely going to let those steelies spread out a bit more for sure. In all honesty, I kinda got disgusted with fishing there over the years. Too many people, and a ton of garbage left behind.
Got tired of picking up everybody's bird's nest of fishing line & stuff.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Me too Dugworm. Used to go down there as a teenager at night way back when. You could catch bullheads all night long. One night two carloads of us went speeding down Station Road (before the new entrance) and were greeted by a National Park Ranger. Never saw one before! He took all our beer, lol.
> 
> Used to fish it for steelhead in winter. People looked at us like we were crazy. That was before people knew there were any fish there, much less steelhead.


Yup! Had my Genny Cream dumped on Station more than once by the men in green. Back then they just took your beer and sent you on your way.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah brother! Those were the days!

Was down at the river last spring with the wife. Right after I caught & released a steelhead, I hear a voice, "Is that your beer?" The wife had snuck a cold one in my backpack (what can I say, she's Irish). It was right in front of her. She admitted it was. Ranger was rather nice about it and gave her a $50 ticket. After my "I told you so", she says that "KID" gave me a ticket! 
His name was Ranger *Brew*er. No kidding. . . At least he waited for me to land that fish.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

First time I ever landed a steelhead in the Hoga about 12 years ago, I was walking back to the car after dark, cause if you catch one, you gotta try for 2 until it's too dark to see. Got to the parking lot and the metroparks ranger shined his flashlight at me and said, "Whatcha got there?" I thought I was gonna be in trouble for either keeping a steelhead or being in the park after dark. I showed him the fish and he said it was the 1st one he'd seen caught in the Hoga! He took a pic on his flip phone and let me go. I guess they were out there looking for teens trying to "park" in the lot at night.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I have gotten a warning there for picking and eating raspberries though!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL! I had caught some darters in Yellow Creek one day. Ranger made me take my minnow bucket back to the creek and release them along with some dried weeds/wildflowers the ex had picked. Then they wanted to run my social to check on me! I refused to wait, said I had to leave and I did. And, oh boy, I could tell you some stories when we used to mountain bike in the valley before it was legal! I have had some decent convoys with a few rangers though.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

When i was 19 a ranger caught an ex and i "being natural" way back in armington pond. He made ahuge deal about it and even called her parents. I remember himsaying what if someone else caught us and i called him a pervert for shining a spotlight on us and watching.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.beaconjournal.com/news/20200706/brecksville-dam-removed-from-cuyahoga-river


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

I frequently walk and bike the towpath south and north of station road bridge. I can definitely see a difference in the river south of that dam area. It is much lower with more current and flow. It'll be interesting to see more changes over the coming months.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.cleveland.com/news/2020...eland-for-first-time-in-nearly-200-years.html


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sweet! Need to get the yaks out. I hated the portage around that damned dam.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The Gorge dam. 

https://www.cleveland.com/akron/202...edo-money-to-keep-trash-out-of-lake-erie.html


----------

